# Porter Cable 4210 Dovetail Jig on sale at Menards



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

While shopping at my local Menards this morning I seen this jig on sale. In addition to the sale price, you also get an 11% rebate bringing the price down to $89. In my area, the rebate ends today. I'm in central Illinois, so check your local store before hand

http://www.menards.com/main/p-1444425504459-c-10080.htm?tid=-6960326793258711913


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the 4210. Once set up, it is a very good 1/2 blind fixture. Extra guide combs are available, but are pricey.
Bill


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

That is a great price. I will have to look into it.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

The 11% off rebate is over with, but is still on sale for $99.


----------

